# Großbrassen



## Michael.S (24. April 2014)

Ich möchte mal wieder an das Gewässer meiner Kindheit zurück und gezielt auf große Brassen Angeln und mit groß meine ich keine 0815 Brassen die fängt jeder ,ich weis das es dort sehr große Brassen giebt ,das Gewässer wurde wegen der Reperatur eines Schöpfwerkes so ca 1975 auf weiter Strecke abgelassen und es kamen riesige Brassen zum Vorschein von denen wir damals nicht zu träumen wagten ,ich denke mal unsere Montagen waren damals viel zu grob ,Großbrassen sind sehr vorsichtig ,beim Karpfenangeln habe ich zwar im Lauf der Jahre einige sehr große Brassen in anderen Gewässern gefangen ,meist mit Frolic an Festbleimontage mit geflochtener Schnur am Haarvorfach aber das mus doch noch besser gehen ,wie geht man da am besten vor , Köder , Futter , Montage , das Gewässer ist ein Fluß mit ca 4 Metern breite


----------



## <carp> (24. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Moin,also am fluss weiß nicht wie man da vorgehen sollte.Aber wenn ich gezielt auf Brassen im see angel dann mit Futterkorb als futter kommt maismehl mit flavour oder vanille pulver zum einsatz.Köder n dicker wurm oder madenbündel damit hab ich schon klodeckel gefangen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Wenn du noch ein wenig mehr zum Gewässer schreiben würdest wäre es echt toll, da es dann etwas einfacher wird für genau Tipps wird.

Mein Grundrezept für Großbrassen sind ein grobes Grundfutter, Dosenmais, Dosenmaispürree und das Ganze gerne noch süß. Mit dabei als Hakenköder müssen immer ordentliche Mistwürmer oder Dendrobena sein.

Die Angeltechnik hängt dann eher vom Gewässer ab.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Großbrassen selektiv zu beangeln klappt mit herkömmlichen Ködern wie Würmern, Mais, Maden usw nicht...

 Spezis fischen daher mit leichtem Karpfengerät (Karpfenrute, 1,5 -2Lbs), Freilaufrolle, und Haarmontage mit Miniboilies / Partikeln.


----------



## kati48268 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Entscheident ist doch, was (sonst) im Gewässer ist.

Brassen schwimmen im Schwarm von Fischen ungefähr gleicher Größe. Von den Großen gibt's meist nicht so viele, so dass dies eher kleinere Rudel sind.

Veranstaltet man nun im einem Gewässer mit vielen Brassen die Brassenübliche Futterorgie, hat man mit Sicherheit die Kleineren am Platz.
Dann hilft nur noch (mind.) eine 20er Murmel damit der Köder am Platz bleibt, bis mal die Dickeren kommen.

Die Karpfenangler fangen nicht umsonst meist die größten Brassen des Gewässers


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Ich kann Kati nur rechtgeben:

In dem See, an dem ich häufig feedere, gibt es einen Ausgezeichneten Bestand an Brachsen.
Standartformat 45-50cm, dazu auch regelmäßig 30-40er.
Einige wenige sind 55-59 (auf eine 60er aus dem Gewässer hoffe ich noch)

Man merkt deutlich, daß ein Schwarm mit gleichalten Fischen eine Zeit lang am Platz ist, bis sie wieder weiterziehen:
Beim Feedern fange ich fast immer mehrere Fische in Einheitsgröße, dann gibt´s wieder einen Pause.
In der nächsten Beißphase sind dann wieder alle Fische etwa gleich groß.

Hab dort heuer ca. 70-80 Brachsen gefangen, aber es war nur eine einzige größere (58cm) dabei.
War die erste "Große" überhaupt, die ich dort beim "klassischen" Brachsenangeln erwischt habe.

In den Jahren vorher gingen alle 55+ Fische auf die Karpfenrute, die ich i.d.R. mit zwei 20er Pellets oder Boilies beködere.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Bei mir am Gewässer ist es so das die großen Brassen eigentlich nie zusammen mit den Durchschnittsbrassen gefangen werden. Besonders viele Brassen fange ich so April / Mai im recht tiefen Wasser in Ufernähe. Große Brassen mit 55 - 60cm fange ich meistens im Juni / Juli, etwas größere Wurfweite, aber dennoch recht flaches Wasser. Man merkt auch das die Großbrassen hier nur in kleinen Schwärmen oder Gruppen unterwegs sind. Also alles völlig verschieden...

Auf große Brassen nehme ich gerne Tauwürmer, dicke Madenbündel (ruhig am 6er - 8er Haken)


----------



## Riesenangler (25. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Wenn es gezielt auf Großbrassen geht, kann ich dir als Futter wärmstens das Big Carp von Sensas empfehlen. Das ist zwar als Karpfenfutter gedacht, aber gerade die Richtig großen Blei stehen zumindest hier, in unseren Gefilden,richtig darauf. Wir nennen es hier auch Brassensperrfutter. Aber vorsichtig beim Anfeuchten, man ist sehr schnell über den kritischen Punkt hinaus, wenn es um die Bindung geht. :m
 Mein guter Kumpel hat damit im letzten Jahr fast 52 Kilogramm in drei Stunden gefangen. Keiner unter 600 Gramm.


----------



## Primsfischer (25. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Die dicksten Brassen stehen meiner Erfahrung nach dort wo auch die Karpfen zufinden sind. Es kann helfen nur grobe Partikel wie Mais und Co zu füttern und kein Grundfutter, weil die Futterwolke eher die "kleineren" Fische anlockt.
Als köder Würde ich eine Maiskette oder ein Madenbündel anbieten, am besten mit einer Posenmontage wenn der Fluss nur so klein ist.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (28. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Huhuu! Was genau sind denn Großbrassen für dich? Also meine sind im Schnitt zw. 50 und 60cm. Kannst ja mal meine Posts durchstöbern. Ich angle Immer mit 2 Komponenten. 50% Red Feeder und 50% Brassenfutter. Alles von NB Angelsport. Dazu etwas Korpra Melasse (Je nach Strömungsdruck) und Futterfarbe (Ich dunkle das Futter gern mal etwas ab) Und Als Lockstoff gebe ich Karamel Liquid ins Futterwasser. Mehr nicht. Is ein Top Futter. Von Mais halte ich nichts. Als Köder dienen 2 Maden. Ab und an Schnibbel ich noch Mistwürmer oder Tauwürmer rein.|wavey:


----------



## Tino (28. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

50-60 cm als Grossbrassen zu bezeichnen . . .  Na ja.

Bei uns fangen Grossbrachsen bei 70-75 cm grade mal an und das ist hier ein normales Maß.
Hier wird aber auch so gut wie garnicht auf Brachsen geangelt und auch nicht abgefischt.
Daher können die so wunderbar abwachsen und beißen durch den nicht vorhandenen Angeldruck auf so gut wie alles.
Ob Mais,Boilie oder verschiedene Würmer. Auch die Futterwahl ist dadurch absolut egal. 
Ich nehm normales Grundfutter + Ein paar Partikel und Katzenfutter aus der Dose und schon sind die da.

Dann geht's ab in den Räucherofen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Glaub auch, daß hier erst mal deffiniert werden muß, was "Großbrassen" überhaupt sind...



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn es gezielt auf Großbrassen geht, kann  ich dir als Futter wärmstens das Big Carp von Sensas empfehlen. (...) :m
> Mein guter Kumpel hat damit im letzten Jahr fast 52 Kilogramm in drei Stunden gefangen. Keiner unter 600 Gramm.



Eine 600g Brachse seh ich als "Mini" an (von den Mikros will ich hier nicht schreiben...)

Bei mir sind 45-50cm Normalmaß.
55-60cm ist eine "Gute"

Für mich fängt "groß" bei mindestens 60cm an.
Kapital heißt dann 70+

Echte Großbrachsen/Kapitale gibt es nicht in allen Gewässern, aber es gibt viele Gewässer, in denen es nur kleine gibt.
Sich dort die Größeren rauszupicken ist sicher auch eine Kunst, hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Großbrachsen-Angeln nichts zu tun...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

wens ein fluss ist,fält method feedern flach ist aber das slektivste.

ansonsten mit der feeder,futterkorb, als köder maden wurm.

futter würde ich ein schweres brassen futter nehmen(nutze das hjg drescher) ,dazu fischmehl rein ins futter.


die köder im futter solten  caster,maden,wurm sein,davon nicht zu wenig,mit den 3 ködern fischt du dann auch.


als 2 rute kannst dann ne normale grundrute nehmen,mit nem frolic und auch auf den futterplatzt ablegen


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Moinsen,
wir angeln seit Jahren mit 20mm Hailbuttboilies am Haar auf Karpfen. Dabei füttern wir nur mäßig direckt beim angel an. Nach einiger Zeit haben sich die Brassen ab 50 cm daran gewöhnt und sind nun regelmäßig "Beifang". Versuche die geziehlt anzulocken mit dementsprechenden Anfüttermittel haben nur die unter 50 cm angelockt.
Carsten


----------



## Knispel (29. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Ich fische so :
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-ar...apitale-brassen-mit-pellets-und-method-feeder
damit konnte ich in diesem Jahr bereis 5 Fische von über 10 lbs. fangen.


----------



## Michael.S (29. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Da sind schon sehr gute Tips dabei , ich werde es heute Abend mal versuchen und zwar mit Frolic und Tauwurm , mit Frolic habe ich ja schon einige gute Brassen gefangen ,allerdings in einem See als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln , Karpfen kommen in dem Gewässer wo es hinngeht nicht vor ,ein ziemlich langer Wiesenbach , höchstens ca 1 Meter Tief ,Aale gab es  da früher  auch sehr viele mal sehen was sich heute Abend so tut 
​


----------



## Primsfischer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Habe am Wochenende an der Saar ein, für mich , richtig dickes Teil mit Frolic beim Karpfenangeln erwischt.


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (30. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



Tino schrieb:


> 50-60 cm als Grossbrassen zu bezeichnen . . .  Na ja.
> 
> Bei uns fangen Grossbrachsen bei 70-75 cm grade mal an und das ist hier ein normales Maß.
> Hier wird aber auch so gut wie garnicht auf Brachsen geangelt und auch nicht abgefischt.
> ...



Moin Tino. Wer bezeichnet denn 50- 60cm Fische als Grossbrassen? Also ich würd gern mal deine 70+ Fische sehen. Mit Maßband dran.  Bei uns hat letztes Jahr einer nen 75er gefangen und das ist mit Sicherheit NICHT normal. Der hat es bis in die Tageszeitung geschafft. Und wie läuft das mit Räuchern? Das wäre für mich auch mal interssant, denn dann könnte ich die Dinger auch mal verwerten. Entschuppst du die vorher? Würde mich sehr über Tips freuen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Moin Tino. Wer bezeichnet denn 50- 60cm Fische als Grossbrassen? Also ich würd gern mal deine 70+ Fische sehen. Mit Maßband dran.



Ich habe voriges Jahr in der Regnitz bei Fürth 9 Brassen über 70cm gefangen. Wenn man weiß, um welche Zeit und mit welcher Methode man denen nachstellen muss, geht da einiges.

 50cm sind bei Brassen tatsächlich Alltagsgrößen. Da fange ich mit entsprechender Vorbereitung ein Dutzend am Tag. Ab 60cm wird's dann aber schon merklich enger.


----------



## gründler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Manche von euch hätten in ne 80er Jahre wahrscheinlich tänze am Wasser aufgeführt vor freude.

Brassen um 10-12Pfd gab es damals wie Sand am Meer,leider ist der bestand an Ü 70cm immer weiter gefallen.

Allein was damals in der Weser abging nicht mal Zeit zum rauchen hatte man wenn die Peitsche drin lag...schön wa es.



#h


----------



## Slick (30. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

@gurkenfahrstuhl

Schau mal hier

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/8-brassen_brachse.html



Grüße


----------



## Michael.S (30. April 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Das sind schon Kaliber Brassen ,über 8 kilo |bigeyes ,mein erster Versuch endete leider im Chaos überall auf der Wasseroberfläche trieben Algen ,so habe ich mich entschlossen nur mit  einer Rute mit Tauwurm zu Angeln ,gefangen habe ich etliche Barsche ,ausgeworfen Biß ,leider alles recht kleine Barsche ,ich werde es morgen an einem kleinen Moorgraben versuchen der zwischen zwei See`n liegt ,mitten in einem Moor ,der ist für seine Aale bekannt ob es da auch Brassen giebt weis ich nichtmal aber ich werde es versuchen


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



Tino schrieb:


> 50-60 cm als Grossbrassen zu bezeichnen . . .  Na ja.
> 
> Bei uns fangen Grossbrachsen bei 70-75 cm grade mal an und das ist hier ein normales Maß.



heißt 80er bis 90er Brassen sind schon  normal?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



Slick schrieb:


> @gurkenfahrstuhl
> 
> Schau mal hier
> 
> ...



Danke Dir! Alle Achtung! Aber wenn man die Jahre sieht kommt es trotzdem nicht alle Tage vor das man solche Klopper fängt. Also kann man von "normal" nicht reden. Aber sind echt schöne Dinger dabei!
:q


----------



## Hecht19 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

meint ihr die brassen sind noch am laichen?


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

Dienstag voll in gange gewesen (haben sich gegenseitig gejagd) Mittwoch war dann vorbei mit dem Spektakel.Und jetzt hat es hier gerade mal um 8,5grad also entweder sie haben es vollbracht oder es gab nen abbruch wegem dem Wetterumschwung.

Raum Hannover.

|wavey:


----------



## Tino (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Moin Tino. Wer bezeichnet denn 50- 60cm Fische als Grossbrassen? Also ich würd gern mal deine 70+ Fische sehen. Mit Maßband dran.  Bei uns hat letztes Jahr einer nen 75er gefangen und das ist mit Sicherheit NICHT normal. Der hat es bis in die Tageszeitung geschafft. Und wie läuft das mit Räuchern? Das wäre für mich auch mal interssant, denn dann könnte ich die Dinger auch mal verwerten. Entschuppst du die vorher? Würde mich sehr über Tips freuen.




Denkst du ,ich schreibe hier nur was um dicke Backen zu machen?
Wenn du hier im Lankower See angeln würdest,würdest du 70-75 er Brachsen selber sehen.Die sind hier keine Seltenheit,ganz im Gegenteil.
Beim Karpfenangeln sind sie in diesem See eine reine Plage. 
Warum steht in meinem ersten Post.
Wenn ich wieder solch einen habe,mache ich extra für dich ein Foto.das du mir auch glaubst. Echt albern...

Ganze Brachsen schuppe ich nicht. Sie werden sehr gründlich sauber gemacht und in Lake gelegt.

Vernünftig lange Räucherhaken sind absolut notwendig.

Dann werden sie wie jeder andere Fisch sorgfältig geräuchert.

Das ist nichts besonderes,man muss nur die Garzeit der Fleischdicke anpassen.

Hier werden ,in Bezug zum Thema,Fische mit 600 gr. angegeben. Das hat ja nun wahrlich nichts mit Grossbrachsen zu tun.


----------



## Tino (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> heißt 80er bis 90er Brassen sind schon  normal?
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Man man ist lesen schwer.

Ich schrieb,dass Grossbrachsen hier bei 70-75 anfangen und man sie auch gut fangen kann.
Wenn ich in einer Nacht auf einer Karpfenrute,7 Brachsen mit Ü 70 von denen als Beifang hatte,gehe ich mal davon aus das es kein soooooo seltenes Maß zu sein scheint.
Bei meinem Kumpel 20 m weiter piepte es genauso oft.

Nur weil es bei euch solche Fische nur sehr selten zu geben scheint,heißt das nicht ,dass es dann zwangsläufig überall so zu sein hat.

In diesem See werden Brachsen so gut wie garnicht beangelt.
Befischt wird dieser See auch nicht,sodass solche Größen sehr gut abwachsen können.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }Wenn ich große Brassen fangen will, bereite ich die Stelle schon etwas drauf vor. 2 Tage viele Partikel und einige Lebendköder zu Wasser bringen, Mais/Weizen, einige Maden und zerschnittene Würmer sowie gerne auch fischmehlhaltige Pellets. Am Angeltag selbst biete ich dann meist einen halben Tauwurm oder Made/Casterbombe + futterkorb mit sehr fischigem Futter (normale Schlaufenmontage) an. Fängt oftmals sehr gut, gerade jetzt im Frühjahr hält fischiges Futter Kleinfische bei mir meist recht effektiv vom Futterplatz ab. Zudem selektiert ein halber Tauwurm oder eine Madenbombe schon ganz passabel, den Köder bekommen die meisten Kleinfische  nicht mehr geschluckt. 

Die (sehr) frühen Morgenstunden haben sich als fängigste Zeit für mich erwiesen. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,

besten Gruß


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn du hier im Lankower See angeln würdest,würdest du 70-75 er Brachsen selber sehen.Die sind hier keine Seltenheit,ganz im Gegenteil.




Eben. Es kommt halt aufs Gewässer an.
Ist der Bestand in einem Gewässer verbuttet, ist schon ein 600 g-Brachsen ein "großer" Fisch.

Wichtige Anglerweisheit:
Man kann nur die Fische fangen, die auch im Gewässer schwimmen|bigeyes!


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Großbrassen*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Alle Achtung! Aber wenn man die Jahre sieht kommt es trotzdem nicht alle Tage vor das man solche Klopper fängt. Also kann man von "normal" nicht reden. Aber sind echt schöne Dinger dabei!
> :q


_*bedenken sollte man auch das lange nicht jeder fisch gemeldet wird.*_ 
hier in der gegend fangen die karpfenangler die großen brassen als beifang.

ich würde eine brasse erst _*ab 70cm*_ als _*"großbrassen"*_ bezeichnen (70 cm ist auch mein rekord...allerdings liegt das schon fast 30 jahre zurück ....leider )

übrigens...hier in der gegend wurde im letzten jahr eine brasse im see von 8,5kg gefangen ....ich meine die länge war etwas über 90cm....gefangen auf 2 maden beim köfi angeln.....foto habe ich gesehen......HAMMER KLODECKEL  (ps: wurde auch nicht gemeldet) 

gruss
ulli #h


----------

